# My 10 week old lab/shepherd/rott(?) mix



## RufusRocks (May 1, 2009)

Here's a few pics of our 10 week old puppy, Rufus. The shelter said he's a lab/shepherd mix, but it seems to me like he might have some Rott in him. Any thoughts?

I'm uncertain of his breed, but what I am certain of is that he's super cute, and highly intelligent. I've only had him for 1 week but he already knows 4 tricks and is pretty close to housebroken.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

what a sweetie! very adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

He's very cute. Looks alot like my Belle did when she was little


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What is not to love about a black and tan puppy? Super cute! Rufus is a cute name too.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I could see rottie....or possibly Dobie.....he kinda looks like my Cyrus did as a baby just with smaller ears......he is very cute


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Shelters are prone to labelling everything lab-mix or shepherd-mix because a high percentage of what's out there are one or both.

Rufus is adorable and will grow up to be a very handsome dog.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Super cute puppy. Like Inga said - black & tan puppies - I just love them.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i just love that second picture!


----------



## ExpensivePen (May 3, 2009)

Rufus Is SOOO Cute!!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I see more Dobe than Rottie, but he is so cute!!


----------

